# Anyone have experience with Curtis Stone knives?



## headlands (Feb 5, 2016)

I recently tried out a friend's Miyabi Birch 8" chef's knife and it ended up not fitting well for my particular hand, so I ended up not buying it. I was going to go with a Shun Premiere 8" instead because they fit me well, but then was turned on to the Curtis Stone. I though it was a little odd at first (the handle is unusual), but I ended up really liking how it feels.

They ain't exactly cheap, but I found that the way the grip and bolster are designed really felt great with my pinch grip and overall guiding of the knife. I haven't seen them mentioned in many places and they seem like they're high quality, but I wanted to check in with you guys before pulling the trigger. What do you think? They're made by Yaxell (Japan).


----------



## neworleanscookj (Nov 22, 2015)

This knife?





  








fecde968-2c60-4c13-a418-a97e8ef4f406.jpg




__
neworleanscookj


__
Feb 12, 2016








Doesn't seem like a good deal for $200, ymmv.


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

Yikes. The handle looks incredibly uncomfortable AND is at a weird angle. Also look closely at the heel, it curves up and it isn't sharpened. Between the heel and the belly on the tip, the usable length of that 6" santoku is like 4"...

So many things about that knife annoy me. I wouldn't pay $50 for it.


----------



## headlands (Feb 5, 2016)

MillionsKnives said:


> Yikes. The handle looks incredibly uncomfortable AND is at a weird angle. Also look closely at the heel, it curves up and it isn't sharpened. Between the heel and the belly on the tip, the usable length of that 6" santoku is like 4"...
> 
> So many things about that knife annoy me. I wouldn't pay $50 for it.


That's what I thought, I until I actually tried it. I was really surprised at home comfy it is. The one I'm looking at is an 8" chef's knife, not a 6" Santoku: curtis stone 8" chef's knife


----------



## headlands (Feb 5, 2016)

It's actually very comfortable, even though you wouldn't think so (for me, anyway, coming from straight-handled knives in the past). Though I haven't used it in my one kitchen yet, of course. The one I'm looking at is an 8" chef's knife, not a 6" santoku. I can't post links yet. Might stick with the tried and true straight handle.


MillionsKnives said:


> Yikes. The handle looks incredibly uncomfortable AND is at a weird angle. Also look closely at the heel, it curves up and it isn't sharpened. Between the heel and the belly on the tip, the usable length of that 6" santoku is like 4"...
> 
> So many things about that knife annoy me. I wouldn't pay $50 for it.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

It would interfere with proper grip I think.


----------



## headlands (Feb 5, 2016)

phatch said:


> It would interfere with proper grip I think.


I think you're right, yeah. It's very comfy, but when I think about actually using it...


----------



## neworleanscookj (Nov 22, 2015)

I think it looks comfortable (For awhile) but in a commercial setting probably not so much. You might want to check this knife out instead.





  








51KlMVRF7JL._SL1500_.jpg




__
neworleanscookj


__
Feb 13, 2016


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

One more thing! The way that handle comes up over the heel at an angle makes it annoying to sharpen.

It looks like it was designed by someone who doesnt cook. $199 is waaaay too much


----------



## neworleanscookj (Nov 22, 2015)

Typical HSN pricing Millz, they sell so much junk I use it as a guide what not to buy.


----------



## headlands (Feb 5, 2016)

Thanks for the advice, am definitely not going to get it now.


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

Just for the heck of it, having done considerable original work in biomechanics and motor control, the only thing that knife will work reasonably for is a hammer grip.

Here are the 2 types of handles (Butch Harner's work) I feel best suite a proper pinch grip. The top one arguably offers better control, bottom is a nice simple "coffin" shape, both give better purchase for your "power fingers", ie, the ring and pinky fingers.





  








Harner handle.jpg




__
rick alan


__
Feb 13, 2016


----------



## headlands (Feb 5, 2016)

Good info - thanks.


----------

